# PSS and GTS work, but Game Sync and Battle Spot don't



## Mac (Aug 6, 2014)

I find this very odd.. I need my PokeMilage Prizes.. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## Mac (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey, they suddenly started working again! Never mind, I guess! ^w^


----------

